# Baker's Rack



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a Baker's Rack project that I just completed. It is made of Red Oak with Red Oak plywood. The metal sides were purchased as wall art from Touch Of Class. The shelves in the lower cabinet are designed to be either a Wine rack or flat shelves. One side of each shelf has rails that act as wine bottle separators and the other side is flat. I recessed the cabinet bottom 1.25" down from the front lip. This allows me to store an unused wine rack shelf upside down on the cabinet bottom and it nests in between the rails of the bottom and ends up flush with the front frame. I also provided built in storage for additional unused shelves under the two drawers, but above the opening of the front frame so these unused shelves are out of sight.

On top, I made inverted wine glass holder slots to hold wine glasses upside down.

I used some molding with vines impressed into them for final trim on upper shelves and as a crown on top. I also placed some around the base of the upper open shelving front uprights.

The drawers were all made with dovetail joints.

I worked on this project on Saturdays for about 4 months.

Bottom line - My wife loves it. That is all the response I need.

Glenn


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nicely done I like the design,metal on sides nice touch


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks John.

I am an electronic engineer. Woodworking is my hobby. I designed this on Autocad. It makes it easier for me to not waste much on costly mistakes.

The other part about CAD designs, is that you can alter your design real easily. The shape and spacing of the wine rack rails for instance allow for bottles with 2.75" to 4" diameters to all fit on the shelves and not interfere with each other. All diameters in this range are supported by a line contact from each rail - thus they won't roll around. It took me a while to come up with the shape that worked, but I never wasted any material figuring it out.

Glenn


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Glen.

Love the pattern in the ply.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Like they say Glenn, when the wife's happy, everybody is happy  

nice job on the bakers rack. The metal is really kinda cool looking.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Glenn,

this is really amazing details you built in - and a really, really nice end result.

Thanks for sharing this,
Martin​


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow! this looks fabulous. Bill Major


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments. This is the most ambitious furniture project I have undertaken. Woodworking is a nice, stress relieving hobby for me. As I am approaching retirement age (I am now 62), I have been working on sharpening my skills in this area and spending more time doing it.

My next project is to make a TV Stand with a glass door cabinet under the TV to store the surround sound system, DVD player and set top box. We bought the large flat screen TV for Christmas last year. Now that the Baker's Rack is finished, I need to get this project done. I already have the design done in CAD.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Love the wood. A fine build. The design looks really nice and the structure is brilliant. Good job.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Glenn.
I love your Baker's Rack but, IMHO the wines bottles are missing.
Just kidding.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for your kind comments.

Alexis,
You were right. The wine bottles were missing, but not any more. The baker's rack is now in the house and fully stocked. My wife has filled the upper shelves with heirloom teapots. The wine glass rails on top are also filled with upside down wine glasses.

Glenn


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Very nice. I like those metal accents. 

Will it be used as a bakers rack or is it just for show? Just wondering about setting a pan from the oven on those shelfs.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Actually my wife has a lot of teapots and other fancy things that she has put on the shelves. No pots and pans. Many of the teapots are heirlooms. Some from my grandmother and mother and some from her mother. All of which are no longer with us. So these heirlooms remind us of them.

Here is an updated picture.

Glenn


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely job Glenn. The metal sides really suite the unit.


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Beautiful work! Nice job. I like how you incorporated the metal into it!


----------



## Tbell1961 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice job!


----------

